# Mini-Riccia



## tao (Jun 15, 2005)

What's the difference in size btw. normal riccia and mini riccia? More importantly, how do you tell which one you've got if you've only got one. I bought some mini-riccia, and I'm starting to wonder which one I have. It's converted almost entirely to submersed form and it's spread all over my tank. I thought the mini didn't do that. I also had regular riccia a long time ago, but I don't remember how big it was.


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## snail_chen (Dec 4, 2009)

I have very nice riccia too. but I don't know whether it is mini.


----------

